#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  مین تغذیه مانیتور samsung 1943nw

## samarayaneh

سلام مین تغذیه مانیتور  رو می خواستم دوستان کسی  دارهsamsung 1943nw

----------

*reza_476*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام مین تغذیه مانیتور  رو می خواستم دوستان کسی  دارهsamsung 1943nw


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. خیر موجود ندارم متاسفانه

----------

*AMD*,*reza_476*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام

بدنیست در بازارچه کاربران نیز مطرح کنی

----------

*samarayaneh*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*

----------


## حیدر شاهمرادی

با عرض سلام  نیاز به برد پاور ال ای دی 23 اینچ  صنام  با  مدل sle23hd01md  دارم  و مشخصات برد پاور هم این است MEGMEET  MP113-W


و همچنین  برد مین ال سی دی   32  اینچ  صنام  مدل  sl-3200   فایل پیوست 125666

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با عرض سلام  نیاز به برد پاور ال ای دی 23 اینچ  صنام  با  مدل sle23hd01md  دارم  و مشخصات برد پاور هم این است MEGMEET  MP113-W
> 
> 
> و همچنین  برد مین ال سی دی   32  اینچ  صنام  مدل  sl-3200   فایل پیوست 125666


به نام خدا 
سلام جناب شاهمرادی. عکسی از برد ماین هم قرار دهید تا اطلاع دهم.
در ضمن لطفا در تاپیک درخواست ادامه دهید.
با تشکر.
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk43931-58/#post435303

----------

*حیدر شاهمرادی*

----------

